# Plywood under Drywall? Any idea?



## istaruga (Nov 16, 2009)

I just moved into a condo that was built in 2006.  I recently hired an electrician to come install a recessed outlet in the middle of a wall to prep for a TV wall mount.  When the electrician cut into the drywall to put the gangbox in, he found a sheet of 1/2 - 3/4 inch thick plywood behind the layer of plywood that he had to cut through.  Does anyone know why that is?  Behind the wall there is a staircase going downstairs to a side exit if that makes a difference.

We had difficulty locating the studs in the wall before we decided on the location of the outlet.  How would I go about locating the studs without ripping down the entire wall? If this plywood sheet is along the length of the whole wall, is it strong enough to hold up a mount and 60 lbs?  Thanks!


----------



## GBR (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like a double *shear wall*, plywood or OSB on both side to prevent the wall (end of building) from racking and to transmit seismic forces safely. It may also double as a *fire-wall *between units. They sell toggle bolts for heavier loads, though I wouldn't trust OSB. Plywood, yes.
Be safe, Gary


----------

